# HELP: DIFFERENCES BETWEEN SR20DET ENGINES?



## MYTHOS (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi I have some questions about sr20det engines. 

Basically what’s the difference between sr20det engines?

A list of sr20det cars:

Car: BLUE BIRD SSS TURBO (America = Altima, but no turbo)
Chassis family: U12 and U13
Specific chassis: HNU12 and HNU13
Engine: sr20det
Hp: 190 hp
Drive: fwd


Car: 180SX, and SILVIA K (black and red top)
Chassis family:s13
Specific chassis: krps13, kps13, ps13
Engine: sr20det
Hp: 205 +/-
Drive: rwd

Car: 200SX, and SILVIA K
Chassis family: S14 
Specific chassis: S14 and CS14
Engine: sr20det
Hp: 220 +/-
Drive: rwd

Car: PULSAR GTI-R 
Chassis family: N14
Specific chassis: RNN14
Engine: sr20det
Hp: 230 +/-
Drive: awd

Car name: SILVIA SPEC R, and SILVIA SPEC S
Chassis family: S15
Specific chassis: S15
Engine: sr20det
Hp:250 +/-
Drive: rwd




Of course horse power, but I mean differences between injectors, turbo, ecu, who have “VVTI” technology, etc

THANKS :thumbup:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Searching is first on the list . Second the us got the sr20de in the sentra/200sx mx2000 none were turbo. GTI-R i believe has 440 injectors the others have 370. i am thinking all come with the T-25 turbo the s15 sr20det gets the T-28. http://www.heavythrottle.com/ go to jdm engine faqs. The last thing dont ask questions without trying to look.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

zlr101 said:


> . i am thinking all come with the T-25 turbo the s15 sr20det gets the T-28.


S14, S15, and GTI-R get the T28 Ball bearing turbo (but I have heard that the GTI-R is not ball bearing)


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> S14, S15, and GTI-R get the T28 Ball bearing turbo (but I have heard that the GTI-R is not ball bearing)


 sorry about that i was looking at just the turbine.


----------

